# Pictures of your bunnies!



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

Why don't we start a thread with pictures of your bunnies? 

I have an album set up for pictures I took everyday of the little guys up to the 4th week I believe.. I also have some "older" pictures I want to add of them, will do so tomorrow. Some edited, some not. Enjoy and post some pictures of your own bunnies 
My Flickr Photostream 

If you stay up to date with my flickr, I will have another similar album for my 2nd litter!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's my two!  Have to get new ones this weekend because they are growing so fast.  









Enjoyed your Flicker.  They are SO cute!


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 29, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Here's my two!  Have to get new ones this weekend because they are growing so fast.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4459_bunnys_014.jpg
> 
> ...


I can say the same for you, I LOVE their fur!


----------



## djluster (Jul 30, 2011)

here are a few of my 2 newest litters. My first litter ad 2 but one died at birth but here is the one I have this picture was taken on monday at one week. then the other picture are of my 2nd litter 6 born 1 didnt make it, they are 3 days old now, the picture was from day one. i was very suprised when in my litte there was a Tort. Since there was no tort as far back as 4 generation that were listed on eitehr pedigree.



















I try to take new pictures at least weekliy of my litters,


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

djluster said:
			
		

> here are a few of my 2 newest litters. My first litter ad 2 but one died at birth but here is the one I have this picture was taken on monday at one week. then the other picture are of my 2nd litter 6 born 1 didnt make it, they are 3 days old now, the picture was from day one. i was very suprised when in my litte there was a Tort. Since there was no tort as far back as 4 generation that were listed on eitehr pedigree.
> 
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/djluster/Dutch Babies/sr3week1-3.jpg
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/djluster/Dutch Babies/sr3week1-5.jpg
> ...


What sweet dutches!  I heard that rabbit breeders NEVER really know what will be expected.  Sometimes something pops up that was hidden for many generations.  It's all a BIG surprise which makes it exciting.  Waiting to see what you are going to get each time.   Is the tort the light colored one in the new litter?  

Thanks for sharing the pictures.  Hope you share pictures of the new litter as they grow.  Now that's amazing!  Love to watch little ones grow!


----------



## djluster (Jul 31, 2011)

I just took some new pictures of this litter, My first litter he is growing so fast, he grows alot every couple days, But back to this litter. I took a picture of the 5 and the tort you can really tell he is a tort now.One of the little black ones I have to watch the next few day he might have white on the tip of his ears. So in the pictures the first one is 2 weeks old monday and the others are 5 days old
I had to include the first one, his/her name is bullet





now here is the 5 babies


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

djluster said:
			
		

> I just took some new pictures of this litter, My first litter he is growing so fast, he grows alot every couple days, But back to this litter. I took a picture of the 5 and the tort you can really tell he is a tort now.One of the little black ones I have to watch the next few day he might have white on the tip of his ears. So in the pictures the first one is 2 weeks old monday and the others are 5 days old
> I had to include the first one, his/her name is bullet
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/djluster/Dutch Babies/LW1week2-1.jpg
> 
> ...


NOW I know what the Tort is.  They are precious.  The Dutch has such a distinct pattern.  Beautiful babies.  Congratulations!  I hope you post continuing photos so we can watch them grow.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> djluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Dutch _does_ have a very distinct pattern... I'm new to the world od rabbits and it just amazes me how precise the markings can be in a new kit.


----------



## djluster (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, since I am a new breeder I love seeing my Dutch's grow so I am alway taking pictures, I will try not to post to many and hog the page, I may post weekly updates as they grow or pictures every other week. But bunnies are cute, most after there first week though after they get there color coming in a lose the pink look. I hope others share there pictures as well


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

djluster said:
			
		

> Thank you, since I am a new breeder I love seeing my Dutch's grow so I am alway taking pictures, I will try not to post to many and hog the page, I may post weekly updates as they grow or pictures every other week. But bunnies are cute, most after there first week though after they get there color coming in a lose the pink look. I hope others share there pictures as well


Hoping one day for my first litter.   Plan to take LOTS of photos as they progress.   Until then, I'll enjoy watching others!


----------



## hoodat (Aug 2, 2011)

djluster said:
			
		

> Thank you, since I am a new breeder I love seeing my Dutch's grow so I am alway taking pictures, I will try not to post to many and hog the page, I may post weekly updates as they grow or pictures every other week. But bunnies are cute, most after there first week though after they get there color coming in a lose the pink look. I hope others share there pictures as well


Post away. I know few people on bunny chat boards that don't enjoy looking at pics. You have some nice healthy looking guys.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 3, 2011)

So far I've had 4 bunnies.
Here's my first one (We sold him)
This is Charlie, a Champange D' Argent...






Here's my favorite D) Charlette a Checkered Giant (Doe) about 8 weeks





Brownie - a Chocolate Mini Rex (Doe) (Pedigree) about 9 weeks





Bunnie - a Lynx Mini Rex (Pedigree) Doe about 9 weeks
(SOrry about the picture... she was just about to shake )


----------

